# WiFi connection is very unstable

## Ignatius881

Hello.

I can notice that on my Gentoo, my Internet connection, with WiFi, goes down very very often, more than usual. For example, I'm also using Arch Linux. On Arch Linux, Internet goes down three times during a day, due to an IP change. But on Gentoo, Internet goes down three times every half hour, more or less, and with no reason.

And if I emerge something or do something that needs Internet connection, it's very annoying.

----------

## Yuu

Hi Ignatius881,

could you post your /var/log/messages ? Or any relevant part(s) in this file, when your WiFi is disconnecting ?

Also, are you using the same WiFi module on Arch and Gentoo ? Same kernel on both Linux distros ?

What WiFi card model do you use ?

Good luck :]

----------

## Ignatius881

 *Yuu wrote:*   

> Hi Ignatius881,
> 
> could you post your /var/log/messages ? Or any relevant part(s) in this file, when your WiFi is disconnecting ?
> 
> Also, are you using the same WiFi module on Arch and Gentoo ? Same kernel on both Linux distros ?
> ...

 

Here is /var/log/messages:

```
Apr 10 16:40:13 localhost dhcpcd[3183]: version 5.2.10 starting

Apr 10 16:40:13 localhost dhcpcd[3183]: eth0: waiting for carrier

Apr 10 16:40:43 localhost dhcpcd[3183]: timed out

Apr 10 16:40:43 localhost dhcpcd[3183]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Apr 10 16:40:51 localhost dhcpcd[3183]: timed out

Apr 10 16:40:51 localhost kernel: [   56.061593] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firm$

Apr 10 16:40:51 localhost kernel: [   56.089274] phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firm$

Apr 10 16:40:52 localhost kernel: [   56.313283] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 16:40:52 localhost kernel: [   56.314657] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 16:40:52 localhost kernel: [   56.316033] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 16:40:52 localhost kernel: [   56.317283] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 16:40:52 localhost kernel: [   56.320318] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: li$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.822491] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1a$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.822524] wlan0: deauthenticating from 0$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.823612] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1a$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.823944] wlan0: deauthenticating from 0$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.824985] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1a$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.830896] wlan0: authenticated

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.831366] wlan0: associate with 00:1a:2b$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.838003] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1a$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.838015] wlan0: associated

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.838390] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.839621] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.840869] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.842121] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 16:40:55 localhost kernel: [   59.848130] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0$

Apr 10 16:40:56 localhost dhcpcd[3772]: version 5.2.10 starting

Apr 10 16:40:56 localhost dhcpcd[3772]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.33

Apr 10 16:40:56 localhost dhcpcd[3772]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.33 from 1$

Apr 10 16:40:56 localhost dhcpcd[3772]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.33

Apr 10 16:41:01 localhost dhcpcd[3772]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.33 for 86400 se$

Apr 10 16:41:01 localhost dhcpcd[3772]: forked to background, child pid 3795

Apr 10 16:41:01 localhost cron[4012]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Apr 10 16:41:06 localhost kernel: [   70.562039] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Apr 10 16:41:07 localhost login[4082]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened $

Apr 10 16:41:10 localhost ck-launch-session: error connecting to ConsoleKit

Apr 10 16:44:30 localhost kernel: [  271.706854] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:44:33 localhost kernel: [  274.706816] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:44:35 localhost su[4226]: Successful su for root by ignacio

Apr 10 16:44:35 localhost su[4226]: + /dev/pts/1 ignacio:root

Apr 10 16:44:35 localhost su[4226]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for us$

Apr 10 16:44:47 localhost kernel: [  277.706780] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:44:47 localhost kernel: [  291.642131] rsync used greatest stack dept$

Apr 10 16:46:12 localhost kernel: [  376.818994] rsync used greatest stack dept$

Apr 10 16:46:25 localhost kernel: [  381.002831] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:46:28 localhost kernel: [  390.002719] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:46:31 localhost kernel: [  393.002804] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:47:03 localhost kernel: [  396.002766] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:47:06 localhost kernel: [  428.002746] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:47:09 localhost kernel: [  431.000709] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:47:11 localhost kernel: [  434.000796] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:49:44 localhost kernel: [  436.001271] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:49:47 localhost kernel: [  589.002759] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:49:49 localhost kernel: [  592.002721] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:49:50 localhost kernel: [  594.002201] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:49:53 localhost kernel: [  595.002810] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:49:57 localhost kernel: [  598.000771] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:50:00 localhost kernel: [  602.002852] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:50:01 localhost cron[25541]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons $

Apr 10 16:50:03 localhost kernel: [  605.002815] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:50:22 localhost kernel: [  608.002775] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:50:25 localhost kernel: [  627.000797] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:50:27 localhost kernel: [  630.002753] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:50:28 localhost kernel: [  632.002109] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:50:29 localhost kernel: [  633.002723] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:50:32 localhost kernel: [  634.002221] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 16:51:40 localhost su[9235]: Successful su for root by ignacio

Apr 10 16:51:40 localhost su[9235]: + /dev/pts/3 ignacio:root

Apr 10 16:51:40 localhost su[9235]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for us$

Apr 10 16:59:01 localhost cron[23527]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastru$

Apr 10 17:00:01 localhost cron[981]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons &&$

Apr 10 17:01:18 localhost kernel: [  637.002797] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:01:18 localhost kernel: [ 1282.800107] firefox used greatest stack de$

Apr 10 17:03:06 localhost su[9235]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for us$

Apr 10 17:03:07 localhost kernel: [ 1391.768330] Eterm used greatest stack dept$

Apr 10 17:09:56 localhost kernel: [ 1750.002952] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:09:59 localhost kernel: [ 1801.002824] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:10:01 localhost cron[19566]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons $

Apr 10 17:11:01 localhost kernel: [ 1804.002786] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:04 localhost kernel: [ 1866.002771] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:07 localhost kernel: [ 1869.007364] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:10 localhost kernel: [ 1872.002823] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:13 localhost kernel: [ 1875.003035] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:16 localhost kernel: [ 1878.002748] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:19 localhost kernel: [ 1881.002837] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:25 localhost kernel: [ 1884.002799] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:36 localhost kernel: [ 1890.002724] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:39 localhost kernel: [ 1901.002714] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:42 localhost kernel: [ 1904.002802] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:45 localhost kernel: [ 1907.002765] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:48 localhost kernel: [ 1910.002855] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:51 localhost kernel: [ 1913.002817] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:54 localhost kernel: [ 1916.002782] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:11:57 localhost kernel: [ 1919.002741] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:12:00 localhost kernel: [ 1922.002831] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:14:22 localhost kernel: [ 1925.002793] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:16:16 localhost kernel: [ 2067.002793] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:24 localhost kernel: [ 2181.002761] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:27 localhost kernel: [ 2249.000797] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:29 localhost kernel: [ 2252.000761] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:30 localhost kernel: [ 2254.001236] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:33 localhost kernel: [ 2255.000847] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:35 localhost kernel: [ 2258.000812] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:36 localhost kernel: [ 2260.002168] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:39 localhost kernel: [ 2261.002776] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:42 localhost kernel: [ 2264.002739] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:45 localhost kernel: [ 2267.002824] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:47 localhost kernel: [ 2270.000790] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:48 localhost kernel: [ 2272.002019] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:51 localhost kernel: [ 2273.000755] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:52 localhost kernel: [ 2276.000713] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:53 localhost kernel: [ 2277.000202] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:54 localhost kernel: [ 2278.000196] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:17:54 localhost kernel: [ 2278.565023] No probe response from AP 00:1$

Apr 10 17:17:54 localhost kernel: [ 2278.565041] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 17:17:54 localhost kernel: [ 2278.566444] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 17:17:54 localhost kernel: [ 2278.567694] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 17:17:54 localhost dhcpcd[3795]: wlan0: carrier lost

Apr 10 17:17:54 localhost kernel: [ 2278.568946] phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Inf$

Apr 10 17:17:54 localhost kernel: [ 2278.580731] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to upda$

Apr 10 17:19:04 localhost su[23788]: Successful su for root by ignacio

Apr 10 17:19:04 localhost su[23788]: + /dev/pts/4 ignacio:root

Apr 10 17:19:04 localhost su[23788]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for u$

Apr 10 17:19:09 localhost su[23788]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for u$

Apr 10 17:20:01 localhost cron[25651]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons $

Apr 10 17:22:07 localhost su[29072]: Successful su for root by ignacio

Apr 10 17:22:07 localhost su[29072]: + /dev/pts/2 ignacio:root

Apr 10 17:22:07 localhost su[29072]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for u$

Apr 10 17:22:10 localhost su[29072]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for u$

Apr 10 17:23:59 localhost shutdown[6780]: shutting down for system reboot

Apr 10 17:23:59 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Apr 10 17:23:59 localhost su[4226]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for us$

Apr 10 17:23:59 localhost kernel: [ 2279.000185] phy0 -> rt2x00usb_watchdog_res$

Apr 10 17:23:59 localhost kernel: [ 2643.944909] mtrr: no MTRR for e0000000,7b0$

Apr 10 17:23:59 localhost kernel: [ 2643.949233] X used greatest stack depth: 4$

Apr 10 17:24:02 localhost dhcpcd[3795]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Apr 10 17:24:02 localhost dhcpcd[3795]: wlan0: removing interface

Apr 10 17:24:03 localhost syslog-ng[2727]: Termination requested via signal, te$

Apr 10 17:24:03 localhost syslog-ng[2727]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='3.$
```

Both on Arch and on Gentoo I've blacklisted this modules: rt2800usb, rt2x00usb and rt2x00lib.

The kernels are not the same. On Arch it's 2.6.37-ARCH, and on Gentoo it's 2.6.36-gentoo-r8.

My usb is a conceptronic c150ru.

EDIT: I was thinking about something. Maybe my connection is/was unstable due to a program emerge (firefox, networkmanager, wicd...). Because I was using Gentoo during a whole hour, and the connection didn't go down yet.

----------

